# Gallery > Finished Maps >  City of Lancost (personal project)

## Voolf

Last month i was making this little isometric illustration. Took me a lot of time to actually finish it, because i was experimenting with various styles.
There is still some things i would like to make differently, but hopefully I can improve with next one  :Smile:

----------


## Wingshaw

It looks great, Voolf! I think your solution to my comment on the WIP thread makes quite a difference.

Out of interest, I've been wondering lately how you manage to get your lines so fine and precise? Mine always seem very thick and wonky. I assume it has something to do with brush size and image resolution, but I'm not sure...  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Voolf

> It looks great, Voolf! I think your solution to my comment on the WIP thread makes quite a difference.
> 
> Out of interest, I've been wondering lately how you manage to get your lines so fine and precise? Mine always seem very thick and wonky. I assume it has something to do with brush size and image resolution, but I'm not sure... 
> 
> Wingshaw


Thank you.

I use a quick Line tool in Krita to make straight lines. I like it very much. I have my brush tool all the time and when i hold shift the tool changes to line temporarily, so its super easy and fast to switch between them. What's also great about Line tool in Krita, is that it will pick up how hard i push with my pen on tablet all the way from start to end. That means I got controll of thinkness of the line on its entire lenght making it thick at some part and almost invisible at the other. 

I also use very small brush to begin with for linework. I usually don't go over 5px and mosly its 3px basic round hard brush with pen sensivity on.

----------


## Clarketography

Looks amazing. I love it. Really nice, quaint little area. Great style and beautiful rendering. Perspective is pretty solid and overall I just love the whole feel of the place. Can imagine just walking into it, inhabiting the place, be it in real life or something such as a game. Great work!

----------


## Kellerica

> I use a quick Line tool in Krita to make straight lines. I like it very much. I have my brush tool all the time and when i hold shift the tool changes to line temporarily, so its super easy and fast to switch between them. What's also great about Line tool in Krita, is that it will pick up how hard i push with my pen on tablet all the way from start to end. That means I got controll of thinkness of the line on its entire lenght making it thick at some part and almost invisible at the other. 
> 
> I also use very small brush to begin with for linework. I usually don't go over 5px and mosly its 3px basic round hard brush with pen sensivity on.


I really have to give Krita a try one of these days! My lines are super wonky even when they aren't meant to be straight, I could use all the help I can get  :Very Happy: 


Awesome map, man. The buildings are great, and I love how the forest fades into the background there. 
Calling it the Oldtown District seems to imply there is more to this city - off you go, map it! We want more!

----------


## Larb

> Thank you.
> 
> I use a quick Line tool in Krita to make straight lines. I like it very much. I have my brush tool all the time and when i hold shift the tool changes to line temporarily, so its super easy and fast to switch between them. What's also great about Line tool in Krita, is that it will pick up how hard i push with my pen on tablet all the way from start to end. That means I got controll of thinkness of the line on its entire lenght making it thick at some part and almost invisible at the other. 
> 
> I also use very small brush to begin with for linework. I usually don't go over 5px and mosly its 3px basic round hard brush with pen sensivity on.


That sounds like a really useful tool - I really should revisit Krita again.

----------


## Wingshaw

> Thank you.
> 
> I use a quick Line tool in Krita to make straight lines. I like it very much. I have my brush tool all the time and when i hold shift the tool changes to line temporarily, so its super easy and fast to switch between them. What's also great about Line tool in Krita, is that it will pick up how hard i push with my pen on tablet all the way from start to end. That means I got controll of thinkness of the line on its entire lenght making it thick at some part and almost invisible at the other. 
> 
> I also use very small brush to begin with for linework. I usually don't go over 5px and mosly its 3px basic round hard brush with pen sensivity on.


Thanks, that's really useful. I might look into using Krita myself...

Wingshaw

----------


## Voolf

> Looks amazing. I love it. Really nice, quaint little area. Great style and beautiful rendering. Perspective is pretty solid and overall I just love the whole feel of the place. Can imagine just walking into it, inhabiting the place, be it in real life or something such as a game. Great work!


Thank you very much.




> I really have to give Krita a try one of these days! My lines are super wonky even when they aren't meant to be straight, I could use all the help I can get 
> 
> Awesome map, man. The buildings are great, and I love how the forest fades into the background there. 
> Calling it the Oldtown District seems to imply there is more to this city - off you go, map it! We want more!


Mine are wonky too, that is why i use the Line tool most of the times when dealing with buildings. When i get a display tablet one day, i hope to do it by hand. I will have more controll over the lines then on traditional tablet. 
Oh there is more, but i feel fulfield enough with just that one for the time being  :Razz: 




> That sounds like a really useful tool - I really should revisit Krita again.


It is. You should give it a go.




> Thanks, that's really useful. I might look into using Krita myself...
> 
> Wingshaw


You are welcome.

----------


## Kellerica

> Mine are wonky too, that is why i use the Line tool most of the times when dealing with buildings. When i get a display tablet one day, i hope to do it by hand. I will have more controll over the lines then on traditional tablet. 
> Oh there is more, but i feel fulfield enough with just that one for the time being


... I use a Cintiq for the 3rd year now and I still can't do neat lines to save my life...  :Very Happy:

----------


## - JO -

So precise, so neat ! The illustration looks wonderful !
As the other says : the perfection of this drawing is in its precision ! Congratulations for the application and the patience it took !

----------


## Theseus

Absolutely Beautiful!

----------


## arsheesh

I've enjoyed watching this map take shape over on Insta.  The layout of both the town and the map are each excellent.  Your line and color work are, as always, fantastic as well.  I am always really excited to see more of your work as it inevitably inspires me.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Greg

Looks fantastic Voolf! Loved seeing it come together too!  :Smile:

----------


## MistyBeee

An interesting study, with a great result. It's obvious you thought each line carefully, and I have no doubt your next perspective piece will be easier  :Smile: 
I see liiiittle mistakes with the dormers, and one with the roof between 8 & 7, but hey, I'm a pain, just ignore me ^^

Show us more, Voolf ! Everyone is asking !  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

gore-juice!

----------


## Voolf

> ... I use a Cintiq for the 3rd year now and I still can't do neat lines to save my life...


Hmm. i just assumend that i can make better lines with display tablet, but who knows, maybe I am wrong.




> So precise, so neat ! The illustration looks wonderful !
> As the other says : the perfection of this drawing is in its precision ! Congratulations for the application and the patience it took !


Thank you very much JO.




> Absolutely Beautiful!


Thank you  :Smile: 




> I've enjoyed watching this map take shape over on Insta.  The layout of both the town and the map are each excellent.  Your line and color work are, as always, fantastic as well.  I am always really excited to see more of your work as it inevitably inspires me.  
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Likewise. I have exactly same feeling watching your maps. Thank you very much.




> Looks fantastic Voolf! Loved seeing it come together too!


Thank you Greg.




> An interesting study, with a great result. It's obvious you thought each line carefully, and I have no doubt your next perspective piece will be easier 
> I see liiiittle mistakes with the dormers, and one with the roof between 8 & 7, but hey, I'm a pain, just ignore me ^^
> 
> Show us more, Voolf ! Everyone is asking !


Thank you Misty. I see the flaws too when i look closely now. It's hard to do it right without any software that helps with perspective, like sketchup etc. Do you use anything that helps you with it ?




> gore-juice!


Haha, Thanks Jax !

----------


## Kellerica

> Hmm. i just assumend that i can make better lines with display tablet, but who knows, maybe I am wrong.


Oh, I'm hardly representative, don't worry! I've always been bad with lines. Your hand is clearly much steadier, judging by your lineart skills compared to mine, so I'm sure you'd do a lot better with the same equipment. And my lines would still be a million times worse without my Cintiq, so it absolutely DOES help. And the display tablet is a magnificent tool in any case, that I can recommend for everyone.

----------


## Voolf

> Oh, I'm hardly representative, don't worry! I've always been bad with lines. Your hand is clearly much steadier, judging by your lineart skills compared to mine, so I'm sure you'd do a lot better with the same equipment. And my lines would still be a million times worse without my Cintiq, so it absolutely DOES help. And the display tablet is a magnificent tool in any case, that I can recommend for everyone.


Let's pactice drawing straight lines without ruler... There are exercise like that on youtube  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandman01086

Big fan of this, top job mate!

----------


## MistyBeee

> Thank you Misty. I see the flaws too when i look closely now. It's hard to do it right without any software that helps with perspective, like sketchup etc. Do you use anything that helps you with it ?


The roofs, and especially the dormers, are always tricky, and sadly, I don't have any kind of miracle method ^^ 
Step back after each house to check it individually. Split your view, it helps sometimes. Have refs. Look at houses around you. But those are just random things I'm sure you already do. It can be good to make a study with starting from a detailed flat ground plan you use as a base to build your verticals : it helps to understand better the shapes and angles  :Smile:

----------


## Francissimo

amazing work, i would dream of an isometric videogame with that kind of style :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

> Big fan of this, top job mate!


Thank you very much.  :Smile: 




> The roofs, and especially the dormers, are always tricky, and sadly, I don't have any kind of miracle method ^^ 
> Step back after each house to check it individually. Split your view, it helps sometimes. Have refs. Look at houses around you. But those are just random things I'm sure you already do. It can be good to make a study with starting from a detailed flat ground plan you use as a base to build your verticals : it helps to understand better the shapes and angles


Thank you Misty. Yes most of that i did, but thank you anyway. I guess it just comes down to practice. I also need more real photos references. Others people work are not always the best reference for good angles  :Very Happy: 




> amazing work, i would dream of an isometric videogame with that kind of style


Thank you very much, I would like that too.... though i don't know if i would like to draw a whole setting for the game like that alone  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Splendid work, Rafal! It's full of details and awesomeness. 
Really inspiring  :Smile: .

----------


## Ilanthar

Splendid work, Rafal! It's full of details and awesomeness. 
Really inspiring  :Smile: .

----------


## Atrak

Oh Wow, this is amazing work!

What's interesting to me is it sort of reminds me a lot of reading some of those "Life in Medieval England" or "Life in Egypt" books when I was a kid. It has a similar nice neat style to it. (In other words, publish worthy!)

I'm going to have to check out your other work now.

----------


## Voolf

> Oh Wow, this is amazing work!
> 
> What's interesting to me is it sort of reminds me a lot of reading some of those "Life in Medieval England" or "Life in Egypt" books when I was a kid. It has a similar nice neat style to it. (In other words, publish worthy!)
> 
> I'm going to have to check out your other work now.


Thank you very much Atrak. I don't think I have seen those books unfortunately.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Wait a minute! How did I miss this?! Great work voolf.

----------


## Voolf

> Wait a minute! How did I miss this?! Great work voolf.


Thanks!
It's easy to miss a thread here. Happens to me all the time. Especially now, that I don't have time to browse the forum as I used to before.
Fortunately i can catch most of nice stuff on the other platforms by following people.

----------


## Landstrider

Love it! What a beautifully done piece of work!

----------


## Voolf

> Love it! What a beautifully done piece of work!


Thank you very much  :Wink:

----------

